

Geeksta' Rappers Rhyme Tech Talk - vlad
http://graphics.stanford.edu/~monzy/eetimes-geekrap.pdf
<a href="http://graphics.stanford.edu/~monzy/DramainthePhD.mp3" rel="nofollow">http://graphics.stanford.edu/~monzy/DramainthePhD.mp3</a>
======
vlad
<http://graphics.stanford.edu/~monzy/DramainthePhD.mp3>

